# Cookies baked in a muffin tin, convert time?



## nyet (Mar 19, 2012)

I recently started baking cookies in a muffin tin. However since this is an uncommon technique I am having trouble with baking time conversions.
When looking at a standard recipe that lists bake time as 11 minutes I end up baking for up to 19 minutes to actually cook the whole cookie.

I am wondering if anyone else is baking like this? Is there a good resource out there for conversion times, recipes, etc? I have scoured the 4 corners of the internet and have come up with very little info.

Any help would be appreciated. My one success turned out delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't know that I've ever seen a conversion time for baking cookies in a muffin tin.


Welcome to DC!


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 19, 2012)

I've never seen this either but I will be paying attention to see what can be learned.  Welcome to DC from SC.


----------



## nyet (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. I think this is a new trend and it's just not caught on yet. There are a few recipes out there, but nothing about converting a recipe so far.


----------

